# Starting to breed.... what i've done



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Today i went to my local petshop to get some crix and they were only £1.50 'cause they were halfprice so i thought i would start to breed them myself so what i did was buy a tub of medium for my beardie and a tub of adults to breed. 

What I've done so far (feel free to correct me)

once i got them home i got a big food storage tub and put holes in the lid, i then got an old ashtray filled it with carrot and complete dried dog food, then got an crix tub and put some damp soil in it then got an olf squash bottle cut the bottom off then filled it with wet toilet role, finally added some egg cartons and added my crickets as soon as i did a load of the female were in the soil and the males were under the egg cartons making the horrid noise with their wings, so i guess i've done somthing right?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

I not done it before, but what i have read it sounds like your set up is ok. I think they need to be kept fairly warm, and a mesh over the top, not nylon, is better than holes in a lid, but someone can correct that if its wrong.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds fine so far. As long as the females have easy access to the soil, and the soil is kept damp but not wet, they should lay. If you sit and watch the females for a few mins, you should see them pushing their ovipositor into the soil to lay their eggs.

The only thing I can see a problem with is the wet toilet roll....unless its changed frequently it'll go off and start to smell (A lesson i personally leaned...ended up with little black flies allover) Using wet toilet/kitchen roll you may find the females will start laying in this too.(Unless thats what your hoping for ?)
I used to use baked clay balls in a small plantpot saucer of water, I think its used in the bottom of plant pots, but if I was still breeding crix I'd use bug gel now as its also safe for the babies.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

sounds fine lol i remember when i done this before, saved alot of money. thinking about breeding locust now though: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was told that Broccoli Is a brilliant cricket food! And they love it! I put broccoli in with my tubbed crickets it dissapears very quickly!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i use caulyflower leaves lol might aswell chuck in whats not going to be used for sunday roast


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

they have almost all died!


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

but im not too bothered as they smell anyway and overall aren't nice to keep, i'm going with roaches!

Dubia Or Lobster?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> but im not too bothered as they smell anyway and overall aren't nice to keep, i'm going with roaches!


What did you expect :Na_Na_Na_Na:



liamlewis said:


> Dubia or Lobster?


Depends what your feeding but, I would say neither! 
Hissing Cockroach Husbandry ( care sheet )


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

just a lil beardie! i dont went anything that makes a noise!


----------

